# California Awards BMW i3 Range Extender Green HOV Sticker



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL, just in time. There are less than 1000 green stickers left... Well, until they pass a bill to increase the number issued, further eroding the "carpool" lane that is.


----------

